# Check out my Etsy - Pebbles & Whimsy!



## StarSapphire22 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey guys! 

I've always been a crafty person, and I've dreamed of owning my own business...so I decided to found my own Etsy shop: Pebbles & Whimsy. I make handcrafted jewelry using new, upcycled, and/or semi-precious materials. I also make a few home decor items now and then.  I'm absolutely loving it!!! 

I'd love for you guys to check it out!!!
http://pebblesandwhimsy.etsy.com

Also, like us on facebook!
https://www.facebook.com/PebblesAndWhimsy

Please let me know if you have any questions, feedback, whatever! 

Thanks!


----------

